

Ask HN: Can someone mock interview me? - mcarrano

I'm a student studying CS and seeking an internship for this summer.<p>I have had several interviews with financial firms, technology companies, consulting companies, etc.<p>For a majority of the companies, I have been invited back for second, third and final interviews. However, none have extended an internship offer to me.<p>It is unfortunate but none of these companies provide any feedback on your interview or give a reason why they chose someone else.<p>I am wondering if anyone from HN would like to conduct a mock interview with me and to provide feedback on my responses. I know I must be doing something right if I have been invited back for another round of interviews but it never hurts to receive feedback and to have more practice interviewing.<p>The interview can be conducted using Skype or if you are in the NYC area we can conduct the mock interview in person. I can also provide my resume prior to the interview so you can prepare some questions. (Any advice on making my resume stand out more is appreciated too!)<p>I am in the middle of my finals so I will not have time for a mock interview until May 9th.
======
kareemamin
Sure. I can help you out with that. I'm in the NYC area.

Credentials : Ex-Program Manager at MSFT and know how the interview system
works there. Went through Techstars and Co-Founder of startup called The
Shared Web.

Follow me on Twitter and we can DM to set up a time, if you are interested.

~~~
mcarrano
I will definitely take up on your offer. I am now following you on twitter and
will be in touch soon.

------
sebkomianos
I am in a similar situation: Final year CS student taking exams and looking
for internships. I have been asked to go and have quite some interviews and I
thought I am in a really good way to actually get an offer, I guess I was
wrong? (the only difference is, I am talking with startups and not large
established companies).

